# Finger Plate - Vee cutting?



## Omnimill (Oct 26, 2010)

I've started to make a finger plate similar to that shown in Guy Lautard's bedside reader but I'm not sure how to approach cutting the vee slot. Ideally I'd like to cut the vee, relief slot and some holes all at the same sitting with the "Y" locked so everything lines up but obviously I don't have a 45 degree profile tool :-[ If I were just cutting a vee I could mount the plate at 45 degrees and cut it with a slot drill/end mill. Any ideas? I've seen folks cutting a chamfer with a countersink but surely you can't cut a small vee slot with one - can you? :hDe: I should add the plate is mild steel ...

Vic.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 26, 2010)

Buy one of those "inexpensive" V cutters from Enco. I got one a few months ago and
was pleasantly surprised by how well it worked. I've done several V's with it and it
still cuts very nice. It was solid carbide and only cost something like $17. 
  ...lew...


----------



## mklotz (Oct 26, 2010)

Lew beat me to it but that's the solution to your dilemma...

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=320-1430&PMPXNO=947390


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been looking for something like that from the usual suspects (suppliers!) over here but not found anything so far. Sounds like I'm on the right track though so I'll keep looking.

Vic.


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 26, 2010)

I recently bought a three flute c'sink from RDG and found it to be metal friendly...Soooo I'm gonna cut me some small plates with V's for my mill vice...

Thnks for the pointer...


----------



## Bernd (Oct 27, 2010)

If all else fails try a V cuttung tool for a wood router. They're usally made of carbide.

Bernd


----------



## hickstick_10 (Oct 27, 2010)

cut the relief groove to depth.

Then tilt the milling head, (or milling attachment if your doing it in the lathe) 45 degrees.

I did mine out of cast iron and it turned out al right, can't comment on mild steel.


----------



## Artie (Oct 27, 2010)

Or....use your shaper to cut perfectly smooth V's...... ok......ok...you can borrow mine.... ;D


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 30, 2010)

Artie  said:
			
		

> ok......ok...you can borrow mine.... ;D



You're too far away Artie ..... *club*  ;D

Vic.


----------



## tel (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah well, I'm a few hours closer than Artie, I _suppose_ you can borrow mine.


----------



## tmuir (Nov 2, 2010)

On my finger plate I got away with using a slot saw to cut a slot 2mm deeper than I wanted the V and then used a four sided file to carefully file the V.
It worked for me as I didn't need the V too big as I too couldn't locally find a cutter for my mill to cut the V


----------



## miker (Nov 2, 2010)

Could one of these be mounted on an arbor to use 
on a Vertical Mill?

http://www.mcjing.com.au/categorybrowser.aspx?categoryid=277


----------



## tel (Nov 3, 2010)

It most certainly could be, and would be a handy item to have on hand.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 3, 2010)

I honestly think Tony has come up with the right idea here.

You can spend forever searching out tooling and spending megabucks aquiring them, just to do a simple job.

People seem to have forgotten the way things like this used to be done.

Scribe your lines and file to them, done and dusted in fifteen minutes. Plenty good enough for what it will be used for.

It is like chippies who will walk off the job until their power screwdrivers have charged up again. They never think how screws were put in before power this and power that came along.


Bogs


----------



## Omnimill (Nov 3, 2010)

miker  said:
			
		

> Could one of these be mounted on an arbor to use
> on a Vertical Mill?
> 
> http://www.mcjing.com.au/categorybrowser.aspx?categoryid=277



I've actually got a pair of those cutters Michael which I could use but I'd really like to do all operations with the plate horizontal for accuracy.

I think I'll try a cheap TCT cutter on some scrap and see how it works out.

Vic.


----------

